# Suppliments



## tinat (Nov 4, 2002)

Hi

Brill news about catie!

I've just started taking a suppliment designed for people who are hoping to conceive (vits and folic) following advice from my clinic. i'm into my first week of down regging and I'm worried if this is now too late for it to have an effect - I have been eating healthilythou'. When is it decided which eggs are recruited - is it during down regging please? and why do the numbers of eggs vary on each IVF cycle?

Also, I've never been on the pill - but if i had would this have increased the number of eggs available for IVF (as they would have all been stored up), particularly as I'm in my thirties?

tina


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



tinat said:


> Hi
> 
> Brill news about catie!
> 
> ...


----------

